# What is your favorite FreeBSD?



## sossego (Sep 4, 2011)

Is it FreeBSD, FreeBSD, or FreeBSD?
You may only pick one FreeBSD.


I'll go first.
I don't like FreeBSD or FreeBSD but I like FreeBSD. I migrated from FreeBSD to FreeBSD while using FreeBSD and learning about FreeBSD.

What do I see in FreeBSD?
Free, Beers, Freed, Frees, Bed, Breed, Breeds, Feed, Feeds, Deer, Deers, Red, Fred, Reed, Reeds, Fed, See, Seer, Seed, Sed, Fee, Fees. I see a lot in FreeBSD.


The inspiration from this thread comes from, "Which is your favorite linux?"


----------



## ramonovski (Sep 4, 2011)

Keep working in that sarcasm. 

In case this is a serious question:
I don't have used FreeBSD based OS's yet, so, FreeBSD is my fav.


----------



## xibo (Sep 4, 2011)

I was so irritated about FreeBSD dot ORG, FreeBSD period ORG, FreeBSD point ORG and FreeBSD decimal seperator ORG, so I decided to go with FreeBSD.ORG


----------



## sossego (Sep 5, 2011)

ramonovski said:
			
		

> Keep working [on] that sarcasm.
> 
> In case this is a serious question:
> I don't have used FreeBSD based OS's yet, so, FreeBSD is my fav.


Seriously, I will be more seriousier than the most seriousiest I have ever seriously been in my seriousness. Currently, I prefer CURRENT than to wait for the next release of the next RELEASE.
I am free to use FreeBSD which is a BSD that is free. Now the free in FreeBSD does not refer to a fee but a code that is free for you and me. Now that you know that FreeBSD is a BSD which is free because the BS has been freed from the free BSD.


----------



## NewGuy (Sep 5, 2011)

You joke, but there are lots of FreeBSD flavours out there now. PC-BSD, GhostBSD, FreeNAS, DragonFly, DesktopBSD ... as I recall these all have a FreeBSD core. Well, okay, I suppose DragonFly might count as a fork now, but still, there are plenty of FreeBSD derivatives.


----------



## ChalkBored (Sep 6, 2011)

NewGuy said:
			
		

> You joke, but there are lots of FreeBSD flavours out there now. PC-BSD, GhostBSD, FreeNAS, DragonFly, DesktopBSD ... as I recall these all have a FreeBSD core. Well, okay, I suppose DragonFly might count as a fork now, but still, there are plenty of FreeBSD derivatives.



Yes, but there are more Linux distros than installed copies of Linux.[1]

You forgot Debian's mutant kFreeBSD thing, also.


My favorite FreeBSD is FreeBSD, It incorporates all the things that make FreeBSD FreeBSD.




[1]Totally legit estimate. Pretty sure Wikipedia agrees.


----------



## roddierod (Sep 6, 2011)

@sossego: Where is the Poll? I would have voted for FreeBSD because of all the FreeBSDs I've tried, FreeBSD is the best!





			
				ChalkBored said:
			
		

> [1]Totally legit estimate. Pretty sure Wikipedia agrees.



I will be stealing this for extensive use in the future!


----------



## dndlnx (Sep 6, 2011)

This one is pretty cool, I guess.


----------



## fonz (Sep 6, 2011)

ChalkBored said:
			
		

> [1]Totally legit estimate. Pretty sure Wikipedia agrees.


Mind if I _sig_ that one?

Fonz


----------



## Orum (Sep 6, 2011)

ChalkBored said:
			
		

> You forgot Debian's mutant kFreeBSD thing, also.


...and dare I mention OS X?

Anyway, I like FreeBSD the most.  I do like NetBSD too, though, as it seems to run places FreeBSD won't (even on platforms well supported by FBSD, like i386).

The only BSD I really hate, hate, _hate_ using is OpenBSD.  I hate programming for it as well.  And, even though I'm not a fan of Theo, my dislike of the OS is completely independent from his personality--unless the OS is designed to reflect it.  But, I will admit I love some of the things that come out of OBSD, like pf, OpenSSH, etc.

In the end, FreeBSD if it runs well on the system, and NetBSD if it doesn't.  'nuff said.


----------



## Crivens (Sep 7, 2011)

Bah! You young punks are so spoiled by FreeBSD, you do not know how good you have it!

Back in my days, we only had FreeBSD and we had to compile it ourself! Not like you today who just compile it when you added some feature or ironed out a bug, but we had to just compile it when we fixed a bug or added something! 

FreeBSD was only a hot research topic and someone who boasted around to use FreeBSD was a nerd, but we plodded along with old trusty FBSD, we knew what we had with it. Not like today where FreeBSD is in routers, servers, desktops, notebooks, these netbook-toy-thingies and I fear soon on some of them fondle slabs.

Well, sentimental jouneys do not lead to places they used to lead.

PS: I am not _that _old, but sometimes I feel like it.


----------



## ChalkBored (Sep 7, 2011)

fonz said:
			
		

> Mind if I _sig_ that one?
> 
> Fonz



Fine by me.


----------



## UNIXgod (Sep 7, 2011)

there should be a poll.


----------



## nekoexmachina (Sep 9, 2011)

I love FreeBSD much more than any other freeBsDs because of its technology jail is much more interesting and reliable than any other freeBsDs jail is.


----------



## ah7013 (Sep 9, 2011)

Out of FreeBSD, FreeBSD and FreeBSD my choice is FreeBSD.


----------



## Pushrod (Sep 14, 2011)

My favourite FreeBSD is 8.2, though when 9 comes out, it will likely get the nod. My second favourite is 4.2, because that is the version I started on nearly 11 years ago.


----------



## hitest (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm currently happily and freely using FreeBSD and pfSense (my router/firewall).  I've been absent from these fine forums for almost two years.  Good to be back. :e


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Sep 28, 2011)

I am happy with FreeBSD as it is.


----------



## hitest (Oct 8, 2011)

Very happy with FreeBSD 9.0 beta 3.  I like the new installer!


----------

